# Dozer Plowed Thru!!!



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Well, if the blasted mailbox was not bad enough Dozer came through and flattened my house!!! The neighbors were wondering what the heck was going on. Among the rubble was the little box with some awesome smokes!!! Man, when someone hit Dozer they really did wake the sleeping giant!!! Thanks Mike! The smokes are really awesome!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer is slapping people around like convicts....... Nice hit


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great hit Dozer. Deuce, you have some smoking to attend to. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Dozer must have a bottomless humidor the way he's been blasting prople lately. Nice hit and good luck with your mailbox.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jam said:


> Dozer is slapping people around like convicts....... Nice hit


Who was the one that woke the sleeping giant!!! He was not kidding about the bombing run he is making!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes bro!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow dozers going crazy


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

°·°°°°·°·°‡‡ﬂ‡ﬂ‡ﬂ‡ﬂ‡ﬂ‡·‚‚—‚—‚——±‚——°ﬂ›‹›‹›€‹⁄‹⁄⁄‹€‹€‹€‹€‹€‹€


You Been Hit By Big Dozer ) ªº¶¶§¶§ªºª


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Who was the one that woke the sleeping giant!!! He was not kidding about the bombing run he is making!!!


I believe I woke him.

:whoohoo:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit!! How do you say tuperdore in Korean?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Armenian said:


> I believe I woke him.
> 
> :whoohoo:


LOL!!! I believe you may have painted a bullseye on your mailbox...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Nice hit!! How do you say tuperdore in Korean?


Or you can say ziplockadore (with water pillow) until they burn this weekend.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> LOL!!! I believe you may have painted a bullseye on your mailbox...


I've got a pretty solid defense. I am conducting random patrols and setting up ambushes in my AO. I've got solid triple-s c-wire, tangle-foot and claymores out. I've got 2 MIL7B topped with MIL1B and pickets and C-wire on that. I'm covering all of the high-speed avenues of approach with my most casualty producing weapons... Heck, even my dog is improving his fox hole by deepening his grenade sumps. The mail man will have to get through many tank ditches, properly over-watched (of course) by anti armor light-fighters with Javelin missiles. Even if the little mail truck makes it past my obstacles, he still won't be get within 3,000 meters of my LP/OPs. I've placed many "turning" obstacles and set up engagement areas. Kill boxes are prepared.
I'm good.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Armenian said:


> I've got a pretty solid defense. I am conducting random patrols and setting up ambushes in my AO. I've got solid triple-s c-wire, tangle-foot and claymores out. I've got 2 MIL7B topped with MIL1B and pickets and C-wire on that. I'm covering all of the high-speed avenues of approach with my most casualty producing weapons... Heck, even my dog is improving his fox hole by deepening his grenade sumps. The mail man will have to get through many tank ditches, properly over-watched (of course) by anti armor light-fighters with Javelin missiles. Even if the little mail truck makes it past my obstacles, he still won't be get within 3,000 meters of my LP/OPs. I've placed many "turning" obstacles and set up engagement areas. Kill boxes are prepared.
> I'm good.


I love a challenge...


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Armenian said:


> I've got a pretty solid defense.


Pfffttt..........You just made THE LIST! I bet I hit you so hard, your NEIGHBOR will feel it! :biggrin:

Note to self....get back in shop!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> Pfffttt..........You just made THE LIST! I bet I hit you so hard, your NEIGHBOR will feel it! :biggrin:
> 
> Note to self....get back in shop!!


Go get him Forrest. Hit him with so many lefts that he will be begging for a right. YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow Dozers on a roll! Nice hit, enjoy!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Somebody needs to put the giant back to sleep! LOL! Anybody?(looking around)Anybody??


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent selection


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> Somebody needs to put the giant back to sleep! LOL! Anybody?(looking around)Anybody??


I heard that...


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Somebody needs to put the giant back to sleep! LOL! Anybody?(looking around)Anybody??


I'm working on it, I'm working on it!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> I'm working on it, I'm working on it!! :biggrin:


:sweat::brick::sweat:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Another one crushed to dust by "The Dozer!! :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another great hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Plow'n thru here, nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

jam said:


> Dozer is slapping people around like convicts....... Nice hit


If anyone could,he is the man to do it!:lol: Great hit!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit!!! Best just to get out of Dozer's way and just let him do his thing....


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

You hear the thunder, feel the ground shake, and you know DOZER has just plowed you under!!!!

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> I'm working on it, I'm working on it!! :biggrin:


I'd be careful. I've experienced first hand Dozer's return fire....:huh_oh:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Armenian said:


> I believe I woke him.
> 
> :whoohoo:


Yea - I would say you did!!! He is up and crushing people left and right - Nice Hit Dozer!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

GolfNut said:


> Pfffttt..........You just made THE LIST! I bet I hit you so hard, your NEIGHBOR will feel it! :biggrin:
> 
> Note to self....get back in shop!!


:huh_oh: I don't like the sound of that----I got your back James:biggrin:


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> :huh_oh: I don't like the sound of that----I got your back James:biggrin:


You live within my large defensive perimeter... you're safe, just don't be late for you night shifts in the TOC.

I've got my C4 in hand, and I'm off to the post office right now to initiate another charge.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

And the Dozer keeps rollin!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit Dozer!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

"If a man can't stand, he can't fight."

All anyones gotta do is sweep the knee, and he'll fall like a pile of bricks.

a big, hairless, stinky, pile of bricks.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> "If a man can't stand, he can't fight."
> 
> All anyones gotta do is sweep the knee, and he'll fall like a pile of bricks.
> 
> a big, hairless, stinky, pile of bricks.


????????


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

paint said:


> ????????


karate kid.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Dozer is on the move again--Crush Down


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice shot Dozer!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

super hit man


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

nice trade


----------

